# Womb lining query



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all

I had a transvaginal scan done a few days after my period ended which showed i had a 3.5mm endometrial lining.  I asked my Gyne about whether this was normal or not and he just said yes its fine. However, he never asked me at what stage in my cycle i had the scan done.  CAn anyone tell me whether this is a normal measurement for that point in my cycle. Does it thicken up after ovulation or before? I have PCO and long cycles so when i had the scan done i wouldn't have been anywhere near ovulation time. I've looked all over the net and read so many varying measurements. The lining does change throughout the cycle doesnt it?? Please help i'm so worried that mine is too thin now.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Scorpio I think our lining thickness varies hugely anyway - much as it can for mens sperm counts..... I wouldn't worry too much about it as your gynae didn't seem concerned by it. 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

